# Hello...first Travel Trailer 32bhds



## Lt3diesel (Mar 4, 2007)

Hello everyone







....I just bought my first travel trailer. A 2007 Outback Sidney 32BHDS







. I pick it up tommorrow morning. After I load up I'm headed for Savannah, GA to escape the cold here in Detroit. My last RV was a 2005 Starcraft RT11(offroad pop-up). I was wondering if there is anything I should be made aware of on these RV's or should keep an eye on? Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi lt3diesel
















to Outbackers.com! 

Congratulations on your new 32bhds! You are going to love it









Post often and Happy Camping!
Dawn


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

We have a smaller Outback, but the quality is the same. Try out the mattress to see if you can really sleep comfortably on it. Some of us have gotten memory foam mattress toppers.

By the way, Welcome, and congratulations


----------



## Lt3diesel (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome....I 'm sure your right. I'm a bit nervous towing such a long trailer...esp. getting into some stations for diesel....But I'm sure it will be worth it!!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Lt3diesel said:


> Thanks for the welcome....I 'm sure your right. I'm a bit nervous towing such a long trailer...esp. getting into some stations for diesel....But I'm sure it will be worth it!!!


Welcome to outbackers. Congrats on the camper.
Try to stop at truck stops. Its easy to fill up and very fast!


----------



## gator_back (Feb 7, 2007)

Welcome- we are new here too. Been great to view all the advice. Don't know where you are headed, but Skidaway Island State Park is beautiful. Have a great trip.


----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

Welcome! and Congradulations!


----------



## Camper Man (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow - from a pop-up to the King-of-the-Road Sydney ! Congratulations on your purchase and hope you can join for an Outbacker rally soon. Plan on giving some tours of that Sydney.


----------



## Lt3diesel (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone for the warm welcome....Are there any common highway signs to let you know which exits have truck stops??? I was thinking of using truck stops as well, but was wondering if they are well marked? Yeah, it is a big move from a pop-up to the Sydney, but we bought the diesel last year knowing we were going to buy a bigger RV. We figured if we're going to spend the money we might as well get something we can grow in. I also work out of town alot and I can use this for work rather than staying in a hotel for weeks at a time. Skidaway Island is great and that is where we're headed. We were there for the first time 4 weeks ago and decided to go back and break in the new trailer...thanks again for the warm welcome.


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome Lt3diesel to the best forum on the web!

And congrats on the 32BHDS! That's a great model.

Since you already have camped in a pop-up, you should know the basics. As for towing, if you don't already have a good WD hitch and brake controller, you need to get them BEFORE you tow! Make sure you have good chocks for the trailer. Torque the lug nuts often during the first couple hundred miles.

Then you should tow it around in your area. Familiarize yourself with how it handles. Look for something called "tail wag". During relatively tight turns, the tail of you trailer can "wag" into obsticles that you might think you will miss.

If you do a web search for the popular truck stops, like Flying J's, you can get locations and plan on stops along your route. As Lee has stated, they are easy in and out.

Enjoy!

Dan


----------



## summergames84 (Mar 6, 2004)

Hi, and Welcome, lt3diesel!














Enjoy your maiden voyage in the Sydney.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.









Congrats on the new Outback. You're going to LOVE it.


----------



## Lt3diesel (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks everyone....I have a prodigy brake controller which I used with my last trailer and am well versed in weight distribution. I have a Reese Strait-line 1200 on this trailer. I'm not so familiar with tail wag....I'll have to pay special attention...thanks for the warning!


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Great choice in trailers just remember not to use the inside pumps when filling up but with a diesel that usually isn't a problem. With both slides out look under the slides for any screws coming thru the floor from the sofas I had one that would have made a mess of the rug in the back bedroom.

Good Luck

John


----------



## toolaidback (Jan 25, 2007)

Congratulations on the new 32bhds, we just bought the same unit after moving up from the pop up. We also lived in the Savannah area for about 3 years. We're going to try and get back there this summer. Make sure you visit River St. if you haven't been there already.
Welcome to the forum, 
Scott


----------



## Mtn.Mike (May 3, 2005)

I too want to welcome you to the best forum out there.
I will be interested in your findings about towing your new rig since we have the same one.
It sure is a "lot of trailer" and good luck with your trip.

Mike


----------



## Lt3diesel (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanks again everyone. I am leaving now to pick her up. I should be headed south by 4 pm today if all goes well. When I get back in 10 days I'll post with any problems/concerns with the trailer/towing etc.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Good luck with the maiden voygage!

Enjoy.

Mark


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

*Welcome to Outbackers, Lt3diesel!*








And congratulations on the new Outback. You are going to have a ball!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackj (Oct 31, 2006)

Good luck!!! I hope you don't have as many problems with yours as I had with mine in the first two months. I

think all of the bugs might be worked out now, a year later. I would keep the dealers/service number on

speed dial!!! Outbacks are nice trailers, but they are still trailers. We all know that things can go wrong.

When I picked mine up, one of the mechanics was strait with me. He said I hate to say it but you will be in

here a lot having us do service work. I am just glad that someone had the balls to tell me. It made it easier

to deal with the problems when I was expecting them.

Now I don't want to be a downer on your first trip, but expect things to happen. I do wish you the best.


----------



## Lt3diesel (Mar 4, 2007)

Well, I love the trailer but I was furious when I got to Georgia and got inside the trailer to find the carpet soaked. I checked it out and it appears that the front emergency exit window leaks. I found this totally unacceptable. I contacted Keystone and they aren't very sympathetic, but I assure you they will be. The trailer is currently at the dealer for the repair. I also had a few other minor issues(whole in the rear bunk mattress and a blown exterior speaker). I'll let you know if Keystone stands behind their product and gives some sort of extended warranty or something. I certainly am not too keen on having a brand new trailer that has had water damage, no matter how slight. Maybe I'll have to seek legal representation. Either way I wasn't impressed with Keystones initial response. In the past I have only dealt with Starcraft and they were very good.


----------

